# Help & Advice



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are considering moving to Portugal, in particular the green coast in the North. We are only just starting out on this idea and wanted to ask a few fundamental questions first.

1. Is this area easily accesibly from the UK - i.e. what is the best airport?
2. How close/far Porto? How long a drive?
3 Any advice on this area from people already living there would be helpful. 

Thanks in advance

Alan & Linda


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Alan & Linda 

First welcome to the Forum.

Porto is the nearest airport to get to from Liverpool. Also Porto is at the Bottom of the region you would call the North of Portugal. How far Porto airport is depends on where in the north you are looking at. Why not do a circle around a map of Porto airport and put into Google Earth direction from Aeroporto Francisco Sa Carneiro to where you want to know how far it is to. You may find that this is a simple and easy way to find how far somewhere is in relation to the airport.

Good luck with your search. Just come back when you need any help.


Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use xtra


----------

